# Mách mẹ các bước quấn tã chéo đúng cách cho trẻ sơ sinh ngủ ngon, không quấy khóc



## thuhoai (4/8/18)

*Cách quấn tã chéo cho trẻ sơ sinh đơn giản dưới đây sẽ giúp bé ngủ ngon hơn vì luôn có cảm giác an toàn như khi còn nằm trong bụng mẹ.*

Quấn tã cho trẻ sơ sinh những tháng đầu đời sẽ giúp con ngủ ngon vì được bao bọc trong chiếc “kén” như khi còn nằm trong bụng mẹ. Đây là kinh nghiệm lâu đời của nhiều quốc gia trong quá trình chăm sóc trẻ sơ sinh. Cách đơn giản này cũng giúp bé nhanh nín khóc, giúp ổn định thân nhiệt, tạo cảm giác ấm áp vào mùa đông và thông thoáng, mát mẻ vào mùa hè.

_

_
_Quấn tã giúp trẻ sơ sinh ngủ ngon và ít khóc hơn - Ảnh minh họa: Internet_​
Thông thường, các bậc cha mẹ thường chọn loại tã vải hoặc chăn mỏng chất liệu thoáng khí, mềm mại để quấn tã cho con. Mẹ có thể thực hiện các bước quấn tã chéo cho trẻ sơ sinh theo các bước đơn giản dưới đây.

*Cách quấn tã chéo cho trẻ sơ sinh*
Nguyên tắc của việc quấn tã cho trẻ sơ sinh là quấn chặt hai tay, hai chân để lỏng giúp bé có thể cử động, co duỗi thoải mái. Quấn tã chéo đúng cách sẽ giảm nguy cơ trật khớp háng ở trẻ sơ sinh. Cha mẹ có thể thực hiện tuần tự theo 4 bước:

*Bước 1:*  Gấp đôi tã vải hoặc chăn mỏng thành hình tam gác, chú ý các đường nếp đều nhau.

*Bước 2:* Đặt trẻ sơ sinh nằm lên phần tã đã trải ngay vị trí trung tâm sao cho phần đầu nằm ngay trên mép tã, vai ngang mép tã.

_

_
_Đặt trẻ sơ sinh trên miếng tã đã gấp mép - Ảnh minh họa: Internet_​
*Bước 3:* Điều chỉnh cánh tay phải trẻ co nhẹ phần khuỷu tay, tay trái giữ yên. Tiếp đến, cha mẹ nhẹ nhàng nâng đầu tã bên trái quấn quanh người trẻ. Sau khi quấn hết vòng, gài nhẹ phần mép tã vào một bên thân. Cần chú ý không quấn quá chặt để bé thoải mái và cho con không gian hoạt động.

_

_
_Lần lượt quấn mép tã quanh người trẻ đến hết vòng - Ảnh minh họa: Internet_​
*Bước 4:* Phần dưới tã gập lên trên, chừa độ rộng vừa phải để hai chân bé co duỗi linh hoạt. Cuối cùng, một tay cha mẹ giữ bé, một tay nâng mép tã còn lại tiếp tục quấn quanh người (từ vai bé trở xuống) rồi cài phía dưới lưng.

_

_
_Cha mẹ lưu ý không quấn tã quá chặt gây ảnh hưởng cho hoạt động của đôi chân trẻ sơ sinh - Ảnh minh họa: Internet_
​Trước khi quấn tã chéo cho trẻ sơ sinh, cha mẹ cần lưu ý kiểm tra thân nhiệt nhằm tránh trường hợp con bị nhiễm lạnh hoặc đổ mồ hôi quá nhiều. Vừa quấn tã vừa điều chỉnh độ rộng phù hợp với cơ thể con, không quấn quá chật.

Cha mẹ cũng nên quan sát các tư thế trong khi trẻ sơ sinh ngủ vì có thể khiến tã bị xô lệch, bung ra gây khó chịu cho bé. Phương pháp quấn tã chỉ áp dụng khi trẻ sơ sinh ngủ, khi trẻ thức cha mẹ hãy để con chơi tự do.

Chúc cha mẹ thành công với cách quấn tã chéo đơn giản, nhanh chóng cho trẻ sơ sinh!

_Nguồn: Phunusuckhoe_​


----------

